# Why no "Vorsprung Durch Technik" in the U.S.???



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

"Vosprung Durch Technik" is now being used by Audi Canada, but still not in the U.S. "Truth in engineering" speaks truthfully for Audi but it' not enough, the "Vorsprung" slogan is more unique in general terms and to Audi, and if Audi wants to be a brand that carries the weight of BMW and MB in the U.S. they've got to bring out what truly makes them unique among and sets them apart. Afterall, "Vorsprung" is their "global identity", no?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Why no "Vorsprung Durch Technik" in the U.S.??? (PUMA4kicks)*

We Americans are very marketing-swayed. For those of us in the know, Vorsprung Durch Technik sounds great. For the rest of America - it's gobbeldygook. For Audi's intended market, for the desired brand they are building here, it doesn't work.

Conversely, Volkswagen would be wise to go with the new "Das Auto" campaign here in the US because it fits the VW image, it's funkier, it's kinda cool and it's more youthful. They should also go back to "Drivers Wanted", it was a great slogan that never should have been tinkered with.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Why no "Vorsprung Durch Technik" in the U.S.??? (Travis Grundke)*

Somehow I believe the general American will not understand the Foursprung Duck Technique... The English translation "Advantage Through Technology" has been used in UK at least, hasn't it also been used in USA or Canada?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Why no "Vorsprung Durch Technik" in the U.S.??? (PerL)*

I thought they've used the "Form Follows Function" slogan in the past here in the states- mostly on 'static' advertisements and if i can recall it would flash on the video/tv commercials. Now the're using "never follow" 
"Vorsprung...." I know i've only seen on most european publications. 
e


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Why no "Vorsprung Durch Technik" in the U.S.??? (tiptronic)*

Audi's new US ad slogan is "Truth in Engineering". I liked the "Never Follow" campaign, but Audi wanted to change it. And they won't go with "Vorsprung durch Technik" in the US, because:
1), only die hard Audi fans or those who know German will know that Vorsprung durch Technik means Progress through Technology(the UK and other English speaking countries use both slogans). And...
2), Audi spent months coming up with Truth in Engineering. Why would they ditch it so soon for their world wide slogan?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Why no "Vorsprung Durch Technik" in the U.S.??? (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Why would they ditch it so soon for their world wide slogan?

But why should they ditch the world wide slogan in the first place? Audi has used "Vorsprung..." since 1972!


----------

